# $400 spent at Tayda later and I think I am ready to build my first pedal



## Fizz (Dec 14, 2022)

This stuff adds up quick... $400 on three separate orders.  I left some stuff off the first order I needed and placed a second order.  Then with Black Friday sales I bought a few PCBs and needed more parts to complete them.  I'm not sure I got everything I needed because I got tired of going through each PCB build list and checking to see if I had all the parts but I know I have enough to do half of them.  It is a lot of work keeping up with everything you need and ordering it.  It started out at around $30 and ended up at $160 on this last order which was my largest one.

The good thing is I should only have to buy parts per build in the future and it will be way less money up front but hopefully I am stocked up for a while.  Tayda's shipping is not bad either so I didn't really have to purchase so many of one thing but I should have enough of everything I need to build 12 pedals now.  

I also have another $150-$200 in parts from various PCB builders, Small Bear and Amazon so about $600 to start which is about three store bought pedals on average.  Not bad IMO.  

I probably should have started with a couple of pedals but I wanted to breadboard everything I was interested in first just to make sure I would like it enough to justify buying the PCB and building it. Then BF came with some great deals on PCBs.

I'm excited to receive my latest Tayda order and get started.  It shipped yesterday.


----------



## Dan0h (Dec 14, 2022)

Lots of good ideas here I wish I would have done when I jumped into this. Stocking up on parts is a great idea. Shipping $$ sucks and is one of the few areas you can save on just by ordering more at the same time. 

The breadboard idea is key. Not only do you get to sample a circuit you really start to understand how things work better and can try out different values to make each circuit perfect for your rig. I have a pile of pedals I probably would have never built if only I BreadBoarded them first. Big savings on hardware there. 

Excited to see your future posts dude. Good luck.


----------



## steviejr92 (Dec 14, 2022)

Welcome to the addictive lifestyle of pedal building 😃


----------



## Harry Klippton (Dec 14, 2022)

I don't think I could spend $400 at tayda if I tried


----------



## Guardians of the analog (Dec 14, 2022)

What I could build with 400 dollars. I hope you build some cool stuff. I guess no one goes into this saving money🤷💸💸💸💸


----------



## Fizz (Dec 14, 2022)

Dan0h said:


> Lots of good ideas here I wish I would have done when I jumped into this. Stocking up on parts is a great idea. Shipping $$ sucks and is one of the few areas you can save on just by ordering more at the same time.
> 
> The breadboard idea is key. Not only do you get to sample a circuit you really start to understand how things work better and can try out different values to make each circuit perfect for your rig. I have a pile of pedals I probably would have never built if only I BreadBoarded them first. Big savings on hardware there.
> 
> Excited to see your future posts dude. Good luck.


Thanks.. looking forward to getting some of these done.



Harry Klippton said:


> I don't think I could spend $400 at tayda if I tried


Is that because you are well stocked or just don't keep much on hand.. or another reason?


----------



## Fizz (Dec 14, 2022)

Guardians of the analog said:


> What I could build with 400 dollars. I hope you build some cool stuff. I guess no one goes into this saving money🤷💸💸💸💸


Yep.. starting a new hobby is always the most expensive up front.  I don't think I will have to put in much more in the future.


----------



## steviejr92 (Dec 14, 2022)

Fizz said:


> I don't think I will have to put in much more in the future.


That’s what you think….I said the same thing now im thousands of dollars deep in components, hardware, etc. I have an extra monthly bill of 100 to 300 bucks now 😆


----------



## homebrewtj (Dec 14, 2022)

You must have ended up with an arsenal! That's awesome and best of luck- you'll do great.  

Along the lines of what @Guardians of the analog mentioned, my last Tayda order was for about 5 pedals not including enclosures and pots, and I was at $45 plus 10 in shipping.  The shipping adds up, so ordering in bulk is smart if you don't want to get nickel and dimed by it.


----------



## homebrewtj (Dec 14, 2022)

steviejr92 said:


> That’s what you think….I said the same thing now im thousands of dollars deep in components, hardware, etc. I have an extra monthly bill of 100 to 300 bucks now 😆


But honey, ONE pedal costs more than all these parts!


----------



## Fizz (Dec 14, 2022)

homebrewtj said:


> You must have ended up with an arsenal! That's awesome and best of luck- you'll do great.
> 
> Along the lines of what @Guardians of the analog mentioned, my last Tayda order was for about 5 pedals not including enclosures and pots, and I was at $45 plus 10 in shipping.  The shipping adds up, so ordering in bulk is smart if you don't want to get nickel and dimed by it.


I was figuring it probably costs about $25 per pedal for most builds I was looking at and your statement seems to verify that since I get the $6 enclosures and also my pots at Tayda.  Another $10 for a PCB.  For my big orders, the shipping was only $7.  Wonder why yours is higher?  I'm in Florida.


----------



## homebrewtj (Dec 14, 2022)

Fizz said:


> I was figuring it probably costs about $25 per pedal for most builds I was looking at and your statement seems to verify that since I get the $6 enclosures and also my pots at Tayda.  Another $10 for a PCB.  For my big orders, the shipping was only $7.  Wonder why yours is higher?  I'm in Florida.


Looks like the more you buy, the shipping goes down considerably.  I just put $300 in the cart and it only costs $3 for express shipping. I'll have to keep that in mind next time!!


----------



## Guardians of the analog (Dec 14, 2022)

Fizz said:


> Yep.. starting a new hobby is always the most expensive up front.  I don't think I will have to put in much more in the future.


----------



## steviejr92 (Dec 14, 2022)

homebrewtj said:


> But honey, ONE pedal costs more than all these parts!


I was saying that just 5 months ago now I just stay quiet when the bills come every month 🤣


----------



## homebrewtj (Dec 14, 2022)

steviejr92 said:


> I was saying that just 5 months ago now I just stay quiet when the bills come every month 🤣


Smart man.


----------



## Guardians of the analog (Dec 14, 2022)

I keep a very good amount of components on hand so when I get a board there isn't much I have to buy for that project. With that in mind, I generally plan with a minimum of 3 builds, and even with the specific needs for those that I may not have on hand and enclosures I generally always spend no less than 50-60 per order because I don't like to cheap out on components. 25 a pedal is the low end of the spectrum. 6 dollars for a 125b, 12 if you have a UV print, average of 12 dollars a board (more for a complex circuit), 3 dollars a footswitch, 2-4 dollars for knobs(going cheap), a buck for a toggle, ICs keep going up in price (BBD 😭) couple bucks for pots and hardware plus a couple bucks in resistors/caps/transistors (GE 😭). Let us not forget the money we spend in tools💸💸💸. It's fun as hell but as everyone else is saying welcome to the fun world of setting money on fire. Accurate depiction of building pedals:


----------



## Fizz (Dec 14, 2022)

Guardians of the analog said:


> I keep a very good amount of components on hand so when I get a board there isn't much I have to buy for that project. With that in mind, I generally plan with a minimum of 3 builds, and even with the specific needs for those that I may not have on hand and enclosures I generally always spend no less than 50-60 per order because I don't like to cheap out on components. 25 a pedal is the low end of the spectrum. 6 dollars for a 125b, 12 if you have a UV print, average of 12 dollars a board (more for a complex circuit), 3 dollars a footswitch, 2-4 dollars for knobs(going cheap), a buck for a toggle, ICs keep going up in price (BBD 😭) couple bucks for pots and hardware plus a couple bucks in resistors/caps/transistors (GE 😭). Let us not forget the money we spend in tools💸💸💸. It's fun as hell but as everyone else is saying welcome to the fun world of setting money on fire. Accurate depiction of building pedals:


Great info!  And that reminds me.. I still haven't purchased any knobs   I was waiting to see what they look like when complete to help me pick the perfect one.. especially since they will still work without them.  I didn't realize they were so expensive.  Also, I'm sure when I get more experience I'll experiment with better quality parts so I am shocked to see your prices on some of the higher quality parts.  I did notice when looking at Tayda vs Mouser that Tayda seemed to cost half the price.

My prediction of $25 per pedal is probably $5-$10 too short once I actually complete one but I should have everything I need to build 12 minus the knobs.  12*30 is 360 so I am not far off on what I have spent plus I will have plenty extra parts.


----------



## Guardians of the analog (Dec 14, 2022)

Fizz said:


> Great info!  And that reminds me.. I still haven't purchased any knobs   I was waiting to see what they look like when complete to help me pick the perfect one.. especially since they will still work without them.  I didn't realize they were so expensive.  Also, I'm sure when I get more experience I'll experiment with better quality parts so I am shocked to see your prices on some of the higher quality parts.  I did notice when looking at Tayda vs Mouser that Tayda seemed to cost half the price.
> 
> My prediction of $25 per pedal is probably $5-$10 too short once I actually complete one but I should have everything I need to build 12 minus the knobs.  12*30 is 360 so I am not far off on what I have spent plus I will have plenty extra parts.


I'm glad you're so optimistic 😉


----------



## BuddytheReow (Dec 14, 2022)

I get where you're coming from @Fizz . My pedal building career is only about 2 years old and I did not front load the expenses. Over time I've tacked on extra components for each order I do. My Tayda orders were probably $50-60 each month like clockwork. Now they're more in the $20-30 range. So yea, I've spent probably as much as you have but spread out over time. Surprisingly, Amazon came in pretty clutch with a box of regular LEDs, trimmers, breadboard jumper wires, and a box of decently priced enclosures.


			https://www.amazon.com/Aluminum-Enclosure-Assortment-1590B-1590BB/dp/B01M3WOW8V/ref=sr_1_9?crid=2S26DI92NUGUK&keywords=125b+enclosure&qid=1671033262&sprefix=125b+enclosure%2Caps%2C77&sr=8-9


----------



## Crash102 (Dec 14, 2022)

When It comes to Tayda orders, i got tired of consistently having too much of one thing and coming up short on another.  So for this year, I did my annual thing where i buy my pcbs from pedalpcb on Black Friday, But  then charted in excel what i already have And what exactly i would need for the rest of the year.  Its the Enclosures/Jacks/Footswitches that really add up


----------



## steviejr92 (Dec 14, 2022)

Fizz said:


> I'm in Florida.


hey dude what part? I’m about 30 min from Orlando!


----------



## Fizz (Dec 14, 2022)

steviejr92 said:


> hey dude what part? I’m about 30 min from Orlando!


I'm on the Space Coast


----------



## ICTRock (Dec 14, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> I don't think I could spend $400 at tayda if I tried


I do my shopping there $20 at a time and I still have to buy some extra stuff to pad that out.


----------



## RetiredUnit1 (Dec 14, 2022)

Fizz said:


> I'm on the Space Coast


I'm a hop, skip and a jump from Vandenburg AFB.  Seen a few rockets, but watching Musk's rockets coming BACK DOWN was a real trip....  right out of a 50's sci fi.....


----------



## Fizz (Dec 14, 2022)

RetiredUnit1 said:


> I'm a hop, skip and a jump from Vandenburg AFB.  Seen a few rockets, but watching Musk's rockets coming BACK DOWN was a real trip....  right out of a 50's sci fi.....


Oh wow!  I bet it is beautiful there.  I'm right by Patrick AFB.  We see and hear so many that we don't notice.  I miss the space shuttles with their double sonic booms.  We will occasionally get a sonic boom on one of the heavy rockets coming back down but not often... actually had one this weekend.  You kind of get the idea it is going to happen because those launches rattle the earth a lot more it seems.

It was so funny back in the Shuttle days.. you'd be outside working in the yard and a neighbor would mention the space shuttle was coming back.  A little later when the double sonic booms hit they'd jump and say, "WTH was that!" totally shocked/scared by the impact and loudness of it


----------



## THeHammer82 (Dec 14, 2022)

I screwed off over a grand in three months ordering parts lol.


----------



## Guardians of the analog (Dec 14, 2022)

THeHammer82 said:


> I screwed off over a grand in three months ordering parts lol.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Dec 14, 2022)

Sometimes I'm glad that I'm a cheap ass. I've probably spent about as much as you all, but its spread out over time


----------



## RetiredUnit1 (Dec 14, 2022)

Fizz said:


> Oh wow!  I bet it is beautiful there.  I'm right by Patrick AFB.  We see and hear so many that we don't notice.  I miss the space shuttles with their double sonic booms.  We will occasionally get a sonic boom on one of the heavy rockets coming back down but not often... actually had one this weekend.  You kind of get the idea it is going to happen because those launches rattle the earth a lot more it seems.
> 
> It was so funny back in the Shuttle days.. you'd be outside working in the yard and a neighbor would mention the space shuttle was coming back.  A little later when the double sonic booms hit they'd jump and say, "WTH was that!" totally shocked/scared by the impact and loudness of it


I'll never forget the first one I heard.  I'm in earthquake country here in SoCal, I was in a store and knew it was coming so when I felt the ground moving and heard it, I still had a bit of a shock, but the lady in line in front of me screamed bloody murder and threw the food she was putting on the conveyor belt.  She started to dart for the door when I yelled out it was just the space shuttle.

She stopped, laughed a bit, excused herself and headed for the bathrooms, lol....

A 6.5 earthquake is ***terrifying***, and then there's aftershocks for months.  A lot of people move.  I lived half a block from the epicenter of the 71 quake, and 2 miles from the 1994 one.  Scary AF....


----------



## dawson (Dec 14, 2022)

Certain figures are best left uncalculated..


----------



## RetiredUnit1 (Dec 14, 2022)

Ordering parts can be crazy.  I'm pretty picky about the look of things.  After a recent post discussing building a bedroom practice amp, I suggested the Fender Champ.  Then I started thinking about it and now I decided to build one myself.  I've got this I've drawn in Visio, eventually I'll pluck out just the board, remove the components and print that page to stick to some G10 board and drill the holes and swag the turrets or eyelets in (still haven't decided which).  But, and I digress, I realized the 470 ohm had to be a power resistor for the 6v6 and when I double checked sure enough it's 5 watts.  So now I have to redraw that part to make some space between the space heater resistor and the capacitors, or maybe I'll just go vertical.  (and I obviously still have more to draw, I do it at night while watching TV)

But ANYWAY, I've never liked those square cement resistors and found a good deal on some Ohmite 470r 5w 'brown devil' type resistors like the ones on the original tweeds.  Guy on Reverb selling the same part number for $7.50 each, I got 35 of them from Newark for $.425 each.  Now, their flat rate shipping is 10 buck$, so of course I didn't want to pay that freight for just one lol.  So now I have 34 more than I need.

If anyone wants to make a champ, lemme know I'll give you a great price, lmao....  So my total for the one resistor I'll need was $26-ish.  The chassis, iron, spdt switch/1MA pot combo and electrolytics are about $200 at CE Dist.  I already have everything else from other "but I should get more to make the freight worth it" syndrome 🖖😎


----------



## Guardians of the analog (Dec 14, 2022)

dawson said:


> Certain figures are best left uncalculated..


That's married guy talk. My wife is like what's in the cellophane wrapped box from Singapore and I just say it's drugs 🤡


----------



## homebrewtj (Dec 14, 2022)

RetiredUnit1 said:


> Ordering parts can be crazy.  I'm pretty picky about the look of things.  After a recent post discussing building a bedroom practice amp, I suggested the Fender Champ.  Then I started thinking about it and now I decided to build one myself.  I've got this I've drawn in Visio, eventually I'll pluck out just the board, remove the components and print that page to stick to some G10 board and drill the holes and swag the turrets or eyelets in (still haven't decided which).  But, and I digress, I realized the 470 ohm had to be a power resistor for the 6v6 and when I double checked sure enough it's 5 watts.  So now I have to redraw that part to make some space between the space heater resistor and the capacitors, or maybe I'll just go vertical.  (and I obviously still have more to draw, I do it at night while watching TV)
> 
> But ANYWAY, I've never liked those square cement resistors and found a good deal on some Ohmite 470r 5w 'brown devil' type resistors like the ones on the original tweeds.  Guy on Reverb selling the same part number for $7.50 each, I got 35 of them from Newark for $.425 each.  Now, their flat rate shipping is 10 buck$, so of course I didn't want to pay that freight for just one lol.  So now I have 34 more than I need.
> 
> ...


That’s cool. I’ve been planning out a 5E3 for a while, but don’t think in need a 470 else I’d buy a couple.


----------



## RetiredUnit1 (Dec 14, 2022)

homebrewtj said:


> That’s cool. I’ve been planning out a 5E3 for a while, but don’t think in need a 470 else I’d buy a couple.


The 5e3 uses 250 to 300 for the power resistor.  250 is the original, 300 gives a bit more headroom.  I have a lot of the 300r brown devils.  My builds are still plenty 'neil young crazy horse'-ish.  I've tried 250, but took it out and stuck a 300 in.....


----------



## homebrewtj (Dec 14, 2022)

RetiredUnit1 said:


> The 5e3 uses 250 to 300 for the power resistor.  250 is the original, 300 gives a bit more headroom.  I have a lot of the 300r brown devils.  My builds are still plenty 'neil young crazy horse'-ish.  I've tried 250, but took it out and stuck a 300 in.....


Awesome. We should start an amp thread somewhere


----------



## Feral Feline (Dec 14, 2022)

steviejr92 said:


> Welcome to the addictive lifestyle of pedal building 😃


I can quit anytime I like; in fact, I have several unfinished builds that I may never finish…


----------



## dawson (Dec 14, 2022)

Guardians of the analog said:


> That's married guy talk. My wife is like what's in the cellophane wrapped box from Singapore and I just say it's drugs 🤡



Nope, not married- I just prefer to keep financial logic and math away from my art when possible.
Regardless of the intangible benefits, if I knew exactly how much this all adds up to, I'd probably feel really dumb for not just buying stuff.  🙃 

..and hey, can't you just get free drugs from work?


----------



## Guardians of the analog (Dec 14, 2022)

dawson said:


> ..and hey, can't you just get free drugs from work?


Not the kind I like


----------



## Barry (Dec 14, 2022)

I'll buy pedal parts on sale, just because there on sale, may never need them or I might, I figure someday I'll use them maybe not, but hey! I saved money buying them!


----------



## Preverb (Dec 14, 2022)

I spent way more but also have the Aussie exchange rate.  I have about 5 or 6 partially completed boards and 4-5 completed pedals.  Everything went on hold when my Pencil broke and I went overseas for a contract.  Hoping to finish some of these projects in 2023.


----------



## EZS (Dec 14, 2022)

thats a lot of pink bags!


----------



## Fizz (Dec 15, 2022)

THeHammer82 said:


> I screwed off over a grand in three months ordering parts lol.


It has been exactly 2 months since my first order.


----------



## Fizz (Dec 15, 2022)

RetiredUnit1 said:


> I'll never forget the first one I heard.  I'm in earthquake country here in SoCal, I was in a store and knew it was coming so when I felt the ground moving and heard it, I still had a bit of a shock, but the lady in line in front of me screamed bloody murder and threw the food she was putting on the conveyor belt.  She started to dart for the door when I yelled out it was just the space shuttle.
> 
> She stopped, laughed a bit, excused herself and headed for the bathrooms, lol....
> 
> A 6.5 earthquake is ***terrifying***, and then there's aftershocks for months.  A lot of people move.  I lived half a block from the epicenter of the 71 quake, and 2 miles from the 1994 one.  Scary AF....


That's a funny story!  I didn't even think about what it would be like experiencing one of these in earthquake country.


----------



## Guardians of the analog (Dec 15, 2022)

Barry said:


> I'll buy pedal parts on sale, just because there on sale, may never need them or I might, I figure someday I'll use them maybe not, but hey! I saved money buying them!


You buy stuff on sale? I just buy it and build it. I hate stuff sitting around unused. Solder in my house is like Mr. Meeseeks.


----------



## homebrewtj (Dec 15, 2022)

EZS said:


> thats a lot of pink bags!


I use the big pink bags to hold the medium size pink bags.  Never know when you're going to need a nice pink bag.


----------



## THeHammer82 (Dec 15, 2022)

Guardians of the analog said:


> View attachment 38154


ADHD got me and I started building ALL THE PEDALS 😂


----------



## HamishR (Dec 16, 2022)

RetiredUnit1 said:


> Ordering parts can be crazy.  I'm pretty picky about the look of things.  After a recent post discussing building a bedroom practice amp, I suggested the Fender Champ.  Then I started thinking about it and now I decided to build one myself.  I've got this I've drawn in Visio, eventually I'll pluck out just the board, remove the components and print that page to stick to some G10 board and drill the holes and swag the turrets or eyelets in (still haven't decided which).  But, and I digress, I realized the 470 ohm had to be a power resistor for the 6v6 and when I double checked sure enough it's 5 watts.  So now I have to redraw that part to make some space between the space heater resistor and the capacitors, or maybe I'll just go vertical.  (and I obviously still have more to draw, I do it at night while watching TV)
> 
> But ANYWAY, I've never liked those square cement resistors and found a good deal on some Ohmite 470r 5w 'brown devil' type resistors like the ones on the original tweeds.  Guy on Reverb selling the same part number for $7.50 each, I got 35 of them from Newark for $.425 each.  Now, their flat rate shipping is 10 buck$, so of course I didn't want to pay that freight for just one lol.  So now I have 34 more than I need.
> 
> ...


In cathode biased amps the bias resistor value is really important and unfortunately to get the best sounding amp it's rarely the value stated on the schematic - especially with the way voltages have changed over the years. And as I live in Australia where the voltages are nominally 240V 50Hz (Varying from 235 - 245VAC through the day) I have to pay close attention to the voltages on the bias section.

If I build, say, a 5E3 Deluxe and use the stock 250 Ohm resistor (or 270 Ohms as is more likely what is available) I'll probably end up with an amp running way hot. So I end up buying multiples of various values from 220R to as high as 1K. The last 5E3 I built used a MM transformer with lower than stock B+ in an effort to sound more authentic (as Clark Amps do) and the bias resistor I used ended up being around 470R if I remember correctly. I find biasing cathode biased amps at around 100% gets me plenty of headroom but when it breaks up it's a wonderful full-bodied, powerful break-up which sings. If you use the stock value of 250 you get less headroom and a spongier sound ending up in mush. You'll also go through your power tubes a lot faster.


----------



## Guardians of the analog (Dec 16, 2022)

THeHammer82 said:


> ADHD got me and I started building ALL THE PEDALS 😂


My brother in Christ, where are all the build reports? 😂


----------



## Harry Klippton (Dec 16, 2022)

Guardians of the analog said:


> My brother in Christ, where are all the build reports? 😂


He said _started_


----------



## Guardians of the analog (Dec 16, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> He said _started_


I look forward to the many build reports that 1k in parts will provide.


----------



## EZS (Dec 18, 2022)

homebrewtj said:


> I use the big pink bags to hold the medium size pink bags.  Never know when you're going to need a nice pink bag.


I have my assortment as well, lol


----------



## geoffrey (Dec 18, 2022)

I’m only a couple months into the hobby and also did a “front load” order from Tayda that was about $400. But we’re talking like 10 pedals (at least) worth of stuff (including enclosures) plus a start up inventory of general parts.

I’m really glad I did (even though it seems like a lot at first glance), if I hadn’t done it like that, I’d be making $25 to $50 orders left and right. I’ve got a nice list of the projects I want to take on here as a novice and have everything I need to do it. I’m sure I’ve forgotten things I haven’t realized yet, but that’s what happens when you start something new.

That being said, I do recommend to beginners what I’ve done and he who started the post has done: make a list of projects you’d like to do (however big or small), order everything you need, and then add a couple extra of certain things as you put things in your cart. Say you need 3 A100k pots, order 5-6: you’ll be glad you have them later!


----------



## cdwillis (Dec 19, 2022)

Welcome to the hobby!

I'm always running out of jacks and 3pdt footswitches because they're the most expensive parts other than the enclosure. Alpha 3pdt is $3.69, but I only use those if I'm building for someone else. Otherwise I usually use the cheaper Tayda ones that are $2.49. The Neutrik looking generic jacks are 89 cents, which isn't too bad. You can always get those enclosed stereo jacks for 45 cents, but I don't care for them. I know the pin layout now, but at first I was always mixing up the tip/sleeve connections on the damned things.

Definitely consider getting Pedalpcb drilling jigs. They made my life way easier.









						125B Top Jack Drill Template - PedalPCB.com
					

Drill Marking Template




					www.pedalpcb.com
				












						125B Enclosure Drill Template - PedalPCB.com
					

Drill Marking Template




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## Fizz (Dec 19, 2022)

cdwillis said:


> Welcome to the hobby!
> 
> I'm always running out of jacks and 3pdt footswitches because they're the most expensive parts other than the enclosure. Alpha 3pdt is $3.69, but I only use those if I'm building for someone else. Otherwise I usually use the cheaper Tayda ones that are $2.49. The Neutrik looking generic jacks are 89 cents, which isn't too bad. You can always get those enclosed stereo jacks for 45 cents, but I don't care for them. I know the pin layout now, but at first I was always mixing up the tip/sleeve connections on the damned things.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that.. I'll be trying my first few enclosures without a template and see how that goes.  So far everything I have gotten has basically come from Tayda except a few parts I couldn't find there.


----------



## THeHammer82 (Dec 26, 2022)

Guardians of the analog said:


> My brother in Christ, where are all the build reports? 😂


I need to write them up lol. So far I’ve built:

TS 808
Fulltone OCD
Wampler Thirty Something
Wampler Plexi-Drive
Klon Klone
Univox Super-Fuzz
JHS VCR
JHS Morning Glory V3
DOD Overdrive 250
Hudson Broadcast
Friedman BE-OD
King of Tone
Sushi Box Black Eye


----------



## MichaelW (Dec 26, 2022)

cdwillis said:


> Welcome to the hobby!
> 
> I'm always running out of jacks and 3pdt footswitches because they're the most expensive parts other than the enclosure. Alpha 3pdt is $3.69, but I only use those if I'm building for someone else. Otherwise I usually use the cheaper Tayda ones that are $2.49. The Neutrik looking generic jacks are 89 cents, which isn't too bad. You can always get those enclosed stereo jacks for 45 cents, but I don't care for them. I know the pin layout now, but at first I was always mixing up the tip/sleeve connections on the damned things.
> 
> ...


I actually really like the Tayda red color stomp switches (A-5509) and these have become my preferred 3PDT. Feels like a 1kg click, so a little on the softer side)

And I think it was you @cdwillis that turned me onto their mono open frame jacks (A-4556). Those have become my goto jacks. For .74 they're the deal. Solid jacks and look like they will hold up well.

Also, some folks have mentioned the quality of their Tayda branded potentiometers. I've recently started using them, half the price of the Alpha's. (.39 cents) so I can stock up on common values. Just looking at them closely it looks like the same OEM vendor that makes the SPB branded ones, which I've been using all along. So far so good, although I did have one bad pot in the last batch I ordered. (But I've also had a bad Alpha before as well).


----------

